# Snowboard before you walk



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't watch the video since I'm at work, but damn. Maybe I'll do that to my own kids one day in the future... How did you even find a small enough boot? :mellow:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool! I think? :shrug:

…Then again, maybe he started walking so he could get some distance between him & the crazy people who put him on that weird slidy thing. :lol: 

(…you _do_ have him wearin' a "baby brain bucket" yes?) :huh:


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Seriously awesome! I really wanna know how you found a board that small lol...I am hoping to bring my kids up for the first time next year to Snowshoe...my oldest will be 4...I figure its a great year to get er started


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Awww, thats adorable.:hairy:


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Engage_mike said:


> Seriously awesome! I really wanna know how you found a board that small lol...I am hoping to bring my kids up for the first time next year to Snowshoe...my oldest will be 4...I figure its a great year to get er started


The rentals at Expedition Station have 80cm Burton's with size 9 boots which is what he has on. They actually were nice enough to just let me borrow the board for him since it was only about 20 minutes. Obviously still a little too big but at least it worked. My 4 year old uses a 90cm with the size 12 boots. I tried that on him 1st but stance was too far apart to have a chance.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I do think it looks good/cool, but I am not so sure it is a good idea, children's bones at that age are extremely soft, and a fall without a helmet might not be the best either...

I would wait till a little older for sure... But who knows, maybe I am just a little over protective.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kevin137 said:


> I do think it looks good/cool, but I am not so sure it is a good idea, children's bones at that age are extremely soft, and a fall without a helmet might not be the best either...
> 
> I would wait till a little older for sure... But who knows, maybe I am just a little over protective.


I think you may have it sdrawkcab?

How many times have you heard of babies falling out of buildings and bouncing?
There bones are like rubber bands, they break far less than adults.

You or I fall out of a building, we'll shatter like glass.


TT


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I think you may have it sdrawkcab?
> 
> How many times have you heard of babies falling out of buildings and bouncing?
> There bones are like rubber bands, they break far less than adults.
> ...


I only have to think about falling and my bones break... Haha

What i meant is the skull is not fused. so is soft, and that causes issues with falls, bones in legs etc are subject to the same issues, if legs are 2 far apart etc, and for long periods, then it would possibly cause future issues...

I mean there are reasons why lessons don't start before a certain age, and that seems to be 3 at the earliest. I know here, you can get a ski lesson at 3, but 5/6 for snowboarding...!

And like i said, it is cool, but not something i would make a habit of myself if at all...


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I only have to think about falling and my bones break... Haha
> 
> What i meant is the skull is not fused. so is soft, and that causes issues with falls, bones in legs etc are subject to the same issues, if legs are 2 far apart etc, and for long periods, then it would possibly cause future issues...
> 
> ...


I think the lesson start age is more of a coordination thing. Kids fall over a lot when they start walking and are fine.


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

This was more just a quick thing to get a couple photos and video. Even though we weren't letting him fall anything he could have done in the snow couldn't be half as bad all the head bumps he takes while he's walking and crawling around the house. My concern was more other people running over him so we did it at a place when nobody else was there.

I know all the kids are different but I don't really agree on so many things out there that say not to start them until 4 and its honestly kinda sucks that so many people listen to that at least on the east coast. My other son has been riding under control since he was 2 and now he is 4 and it's still almost impossible to find anyone close too his age to ride with. He had two group lessons at snowshoe last week that ended up being private because there were no other kids snowboarding in the 4-6 age range. I'm about ready to put on skis so he can have more fun with other kids.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Swede said:


> This was more just a quick thing to get a couple photos and video. Even though we weren't letting him fall anything he could have done in the snow couldn't be half as bad all the head bumps he takes while he's walking and crawling around the house. My concern was more other people running over him so we did it at a place when nobody else was there.
> 
> I know all the kids are different but I don't really agree on so many things out there that say not to start them until 4 and its honestly kinda sucks that so many people listen to that at least on the east coast. My other son has been riding under control since he was 2 and now he is 4 and it's still almost impossible to find anyone close too his age to ride with. He had two group lessons at snowshoe last week that ended up being private because there were no other kids snowboarding in the 4-6 age range. *I'm about ready to put on skis so he can have more fun with other kids*.


We knew you were a horrible father


----------

